# Cassie Echo Cardiogram Results



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just came back from her Echo. The Cardiologist said she is perfectly fine. Her heart is strong and is nothing to worry about.
Now, I am going to make an appointment for a blood work with her vet and after that is all is fine, considering her Arthritis in the back legs I will start our walking in a flat surface and see if she loose some weight and probably will start to feel better. I really need to rule out any other problem before start exercising her.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

What a good mom... thats fantastic that the results were good :happy:


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad to hear she checked out good.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear her results were good! Keep up the good work with her :thumb:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome!
Oooh you have to take progress photos ;P


----------

